# ein Router, zwei getrennte Netzwerke?



## aargau (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte über einen Router zwei getrennte Netzwerke führen.
Heisst PCs vom Netzwerk2 sollen PCs vom Netzwerk1 nicht sehen können und somit kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen.

Als Router steht ein Linksys WRT54G mit Tomato bereit.

Meine Idee wäre es dem Router zwei IPs zuzuweisen, heisst z.B. Netzwerk1: 10.10.10.10/255.255.255.0 
Netzwerk2: 10.20.20.10/255.255.255.0

Allerdings kann ich über "normale" Wege dem Router keine zweite IP zuweisen. Nun wollte ich von euch wissen ob diese Idee grundsätzlich verheben würde und ob es via SSH möglich ist dem Router eine zweite IP Adresse zu vergeben.
Die Clients vom Sicheren Netzwerk würden über Statische IPs konfiguriert werden und die vom "unsicheren" mit DHCP.
Zweck der übung ist es das wir in unser Netzwerk auch mal einen Besucher lassen können ohne das unsere gesammte Infrastruktur durch Viren angegriffen werden könnte.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

um einen PC an zwei verschiedene Netze hängen zu können, braucht dieser zwei pyhsikalisch getrennte Netzwerkkarten / -anschlüsse. Ein Router hat normalerweise verschiedene Ports, jedoch stellt sich hier die Frage ob man diese einzeln konfigurieren kann.

Wenn der Router ein Linux-ähnliches OS laufen hat, dann kannst du in der "/etc/network/interface" nachschauen wie die verschiedenen Geräte eingestellt sind. Oder du führst den Befehl "ifconfig" aus, dann zeigt er dir die aktuelle Konfiguration an.
Bei meiner Fritzbox zum Beispiel habe ich 4 Anschlüssel (wdsdw0 bis wdsdw3), welche ich jedoch nicht einzeln konfigurieren kann sondern nur an die "virtuelle" Schnittstelle eth0 weitergeleitet werden.

Hier würde ich am Besten mal bei dem Hersteller der Firmware nachschauen (Forum / FAQ etc) ob das möglich ist und wie man das bei dir anstellt.

Gruß
BK


----------

